#ubuntu-lb 2011-02-01
<ous> hi all
<ous> so I'm a Lebanese living abroad, but I'm curious: what's the penetration of ubuntu like on the ground over there?
<ous> oh... forgot about the time difference
<rapacity> d:
<rapacity> I know more people using ubuntu than people using macs? if that counts, haha, though I don't have any statistics
<ous> well that's kinda cool
<ous> yeah stats on any linux are kinda sketchy
<ous>  does the loco there do much activities/ meet ups?
<rapacity> no, :p
<rapacity> we sortof tried, but not many people show up
<ous> I imagine its a niche thing
<rapacity> tbh, I don't even use ubuntu d:
<ous> what do you use?
<ous> just curious
<rapacity> debian, though I've been thinking of switching to arch
<ous> the latest "squeeze"?
<ous> also arch would be interesting for tinkering... though not sure I have much time for that
<rapacity> no ;P I'm on sid/experimental
<ous> oh ok
<rapacity> ah
<rapacity> well I recently tried using arch for a server
<rapacity> and liked it, it has very up to date packages
<ous> yeah I imagine a rolling release is pretty nice for staying upto date
<rapacity> in unrelated news, ipv4 exhaustion ETA 1 day \o/
<ous> lol really? been reading about it...
<ous> so what next, put a big "no vacancy" sign?
<rapacity> ipv6 \o/
<ous> I just can't understand why they didn't make ipv6 backward compatible
<ous> yeah the upgrade though is gonna be messy
<rapacity> hehe, though I'm happy I'll finally be able to allocate my own lame hex speak ip :p
<rapacity> :DEAD:BEA7:
<rapacity> currently ogero doesn't seem to support ipv6 :<
<rapacity> hoping that the exhaustion will compel it to finally take action :/
<ous> yeah... so is the internet there still pretty slow?
<rapacity> yeah, but bandwidth is a bigger problem imo
<rapacity> I'm capped at 4gb per month
<rapacity> I'm using the 512K plan
<rapacity> on the 2.3Mbps plan you only get 8gb bandwidth :p
<ous> That's pretty pathetic
<rapacity> yep
<ous> I read an article not too long ago that there were plans to remedy the situation by extending additional high speed links to europe
<ous> I imagine that things are on hold atm
<rapacity> :p I think it's all empty promises
<rapacity> they've been talking about adding more bw for years
<rapacity> and nothing has changed, the prices/packages haven't changed
<ous> sigh... so do you have dsl?
<rapacity> ogero charges 1$ per 100mb
<rapacity> they're making alot of money out of this
<ous> making alot of money and in the process hampering economic growth of the country
<rapacity> I doubt they'd do something to jeopardize this arrangement
<rapacity> :p corporations only care about making profit
<ous> though to be fair there are bigger things that contribute more towrds that
<rapacity> yeah I'm on dsl
<ous> true
<ous> well it was good talking to you
<ous> you have a good night/morning
<rapacity> to you too d:
<youssefchaker> anybody on here by any chance?
<youssefchaker> anyone on ubuntu getting crashes?
<rapacity> requiem got some crash recently, something about an NFS error, and lots of seevices not starting
<rapacity> though I don't use ubuntu so d:
<youssefchaker> it's been happening the past couple of days
<youssefchaker> i updated some stuff yesterday
<youssefchaker> i have been away for 3 weeks
<youssefchaker> so i have no idea what might have happened
<youssefchaker> i keep my desktop on even when i'm away!
<youssefchaker> thanks though
#ubuntu-lb 2011-02-05
<elzalem> hello guys
<elzalem> i have a client that wants to switch his business to linux
<elzalem> any volunteers that are willing to work? (you can ask for $, not necessarily for free)
<youssefchaker> rapacity: this sounds like a job for you ;0
<youssefchaker> ;)
<rapacity> yo
<rapacity> hmm :p
<rapacity> I wouldn't like to go alone though
<rapacity> also whar are their requirements
<rapacity> what*
<elzalem> hey
<elzalem> he's sick n tired of viruses and license fees
<elzalem> needs tech support to help move
<elzalem> they have an accounting software that works on windows
<elzalem> i was able to run the client app using wine
<rapacity> any networking requirements ?
<elzalem> i haven't touched the server, but it could stay on windows, if linux didn't work for it
<elzalem> i believe just the user pcs
<elzalem> but i'm not 100% sure, when he approached me I declined byt told him that i'll check if i know some 1 interested
<elzalem> so i didn't go into details with the guy
<rapacity> ah, I'm somewhat hesitant :p since I don't want to mess their shit up and be held responsible
<rapacity> also I don't like going out alone
<elzalem> well run ubuntu using WUBI
<elzalem> if all went well
<elzalem> uproot windows
<rapacity> I don't even have ubuntu btw :p
<rapacity> I don't have the latest release
<elzalem> i had to say ubuntu since we're on an ubuntu channel :P
<elzalem> do whatever u want :P
<youssefchaker> rapacity: why not get the contact info, talk to the person and get more info
<rapacity> youssefchaker: I don't like talking with people :(
 * rapacity hides in his room and locks the door
<elzalem> rapacity: +1
<youssefchaker> i knew that, that's why im pushing you to do it :P
<elzalem> u can start by emailing the guy
<youssefchaker> rapacity: would requiem be interested in helping you?
<elzalem> from ur room behind locked doors :P
<youssefchaker> he can do the talking
<rapacity> :p no youssefchaker
<rapacity> requiem wouldn't want to waste his time :p
<elzalem> guys charge mony
<elzalem> money*
<elzalem> so you won't be wasting your time, you'll be investing it :)
<rapacity> eh :p but I don't have a particular need for money, I don't spend much
<youssefchaker> no pressure ;)
<rapacity> if you can get me the latest ubuntu release
<rapacity> and someone to come with me
<rapacity> and if the requirements are only installing ubuntu + wine + their software
<rapacity> I don't mind doing it
<elzalem> i got a reply on the mailing list, some1's interested
<elzalem> so ill ask him if he could do it with u
<rapacity> woaw that's compengi
<rapacity> waaa he's not on
<elzalem> what's compengi's real name?
<rapacity> d: you're reading it on the email
<youssefchaker> is compengi in lebanon? i thought he's in europe somewhere!
<elzalem> D.A. ?
<rapacity> I thought he was in germany
<rapacity> but he came to lebanon during christmas
<elzalem> rapacity: some 1 replied privately, not to the list
<youssefchaker> rapacity: so is he back for good?
<rapacity> I doubt it, I thought it was only for vacation
<youssefchaker> mmm… so it will be difficult for him to come with you :P
